# Fisher Homesteader problems



## davelaw777 (Dec 27, 2004)

Has anyone else who has a Fisher Homesteader plow had a problem with hydrolics? I purchased the plow just last year new. Shortly after I purchased it, I had to have the plow serviced because a connector broke and leaked fluid all over the place. Shortly after that, I had to have the plow serviced again because I lost power to lift or even turn the plow in any manner. I was told at the time it was serviced the second time that there was a small filter that fell off inside the tank and blocked the fluid from leaving the tank. I now have the same/similar problem, however, last year, it was only intermittent and after the plow sat for a while, I could go back to using it later. This year, I have not been able to use the plow at all for the last 3 days (over christmas eve, christmas day and Sunday). Any suggestions?

In addition, when I have the plow hooked up and I do not drive my Explorer for a day or two, my battery runs down and I have to recharge the battery or get a jump start. The battery and alternator have been checked numerous times and they are both fine. Also, I have no problems other then when I have the plow on. The plow and wiring were all installed by the company that sold me the plow. Has anyone else had this type of problem. 

Thank you for your time and attention.

David in Buffalo, NY.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Sounds like you might have two different problems.

There seems to be an obvious drain on you battery so theres a wiring problem...module short??

As far as the filter, either you got a plow that was made on Friday afternoon, or you need a new dealer.

Personally, I would try another dealer.....you will be out of winter before you get straightened out. You bought the plow to use it not to keep bringing it back.



I've used fishers for 20 years and never had one problem. The homesteader is new though.

Good luck.. :waving:


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Yep crappy install.

The dealer should have conneced to the controller to a key on only power source. It seems they put it on a constant on source and the current drain from keeping your solenoids open is causing the battery drain.

Bring it to the dealer and ask them to do it right.


----------



## Brian Simmons (Mar 13, 2002)

Dave,
Sorry to hear about the issues you have been having. Which connector broke? Also if the pickup tube filter fell off as the dealer stated it would not have been intermittent it would not work period. The issue you are experiencing now sounds like the pickup tube may have fallen off. There is a clip available that will assure that this does not happen again. Tell the dealer that you want the clip installed. 

Chtucker is correct about the keyed ignition source. The dealer must have wired directly to a 12V source and not a keyed 12V source.

PM me with the dealer name and a number that i can contact you with and we will get this straightened out.


----------

